# Park Avenue Tunnels



## Andrew (Dec 5, 2015)

What are the interior dimensions of the Park Avenue Tunnels?

What is the maximum equipment height for operation through the tunnels?

How far below Park Avenue are the four tracks?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Dec 6, 2015)

max height for equipment is 14'6"

and each track envelope is wee bit wider than a train.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 6, 2015)

Dutchrailnut said:


> max height for equipment is 14'6"
> 
> and each track envelope is wee bit wider than a train.


If the max height for equipment is 14'6'', then why is there so much concern about using future NJ Transit Multi-level vehicles through the tunnels?

Is it pretty much 100% certain that the Shoreliner Coaches will get replaced with double-decker coaches in the 2020's?


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm having a difficult time picturing NJT bi-levels in the Park Avenue tunnels. There's no easy way for them to get into them from NJ.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 6, 2015)

Palmetto said:


> I'm having a difficult time picturing NJT bi-levels in the Park Avenue tunnels. There's no easy way for them to get into them from NJ.


I wasn't asking them to get into the tunnels from NJ; rather, I was saying that there is a lot of speculation out there that Metro North will procure new coaches similar to the one's that NJ Transit is now using...


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Dec 6, 2015)

Keep in mind the clearance of 14'6" is to the catenary wire in NYP, in GCT the same clearance is to stone arch structure.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 8, 2015)

Dutchrailnut said:


> Keep in mind the clearance of 14'6" is to the catenary wire in NYP, in GCT the same clearance is to stone arch structure.


Oh, because I thought that there was some concern that the NJ Transit Multi-level vehicles would have trouble navigating the outer tracks of the Park Avenue Tunnels.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Dec 9, 2015)

no concern at all I ran test trains with LIRR C1's and FL-9ac's on center tracks in tunnel almost 25 years ago.

yes those did not fit on outside tracks due to square form of car, the NJT multilevels do fit, their dimensions are same as our genesis locomotives.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 9, 2015)

Dutchrailnut said:


> no concern at all I ran test trains with LIRR C1's and FL-9ac's on center tracks in tunnel almost 25 years ago.
> 
> yes those did not fit on outside tracks due to square form of car, the NJT multilevels do fit, their dimensions are same as our genesis locomotives.


I wasn't sure if the NJ Transit multi-levels had to be modified. Do you think it's very likely that Metro North will select Bombardier for the new double-decker coaches?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Dec 9, 2015)

unless someone else has similar cars with similar clearances , but their not close to ordering any yet.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 13, 2015)

Dutchrailnut said:


> unless someone else has similar cars with similar clearances , but their not close to ordering any yet.


Probably in the 2020--through 2024 capital plan


----------

